

Drexler: cognitive bias causes progress in nanotech to be overlooked - awwx
http://metamodern.com/2009/12/19/molecular-manufacturing-where%E2%80%99s-the-progress/

======
pmichaud
There's a parallel in business software development here. Often a programmer
can toil in obscurity from his business counterparts, frustratingly producing
no tangible output, until one day he press the big green button, and all the
underlying code he's fleshed out comes together to produce something visible
and dramatic.

The progress doesn't exist until it touches people in a way they intuitively
understand.

What nanotech needs is a youtube video of a bucket of slop spontaneously
organizing into something useful.

